# New Pics of Sugar Daddy



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Took some new pics of Sugar Daddy

Advice, critique, thoughts?  I really like this guy! He is such a pleasure to own!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Man...those Boer bucks never cease to amaze me....how old is he? What does he weigh?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

He is 22 months old and weighs around 325-350lbs.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's a big boy!!!! he's a good looking goat! i love boer's faces. they always look like they're smiling!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

NChen7 you'd be smiling too if all you had to do was hang out with pretty ladies all day... (not ladies for you, but you get my drift) Look at him!! I just want to scratch his neck wrinkles and hug him. *Does that make me weird?*


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! That's a lotta goat! How tall at the withers?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Honestly, I have no clue. Lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is one solid boy!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> NChen7 you'd be smiling too if all you had to do was hang out with pretty ladies all day... (not ladies for you, but you get my drift) Look at him!! I just want to scratch his neck wrinkles and hug him. *Does that make me weird?*


He really likes you to scratch his neck...even leaves you with that wonderful cologne.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I like the way horses and ferrets smell but I don't know about Bucks. The only ones I have ever been around I didn't notice a smell but maybe I was there at the wrong time or something?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> I like the way horses and ferrets smell but I don't know about Bucks. The only ones I have ever been around I didn't notice a smell but maybe I was there at the wrong time or something?


Lol. He loves to "bathe himself'." He has quite the odor right now.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I could hug him and scratch his neck and take a shower after. It's not like it would be the first time. LOL


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Well I could hug him and scratch his neck and take a shower after. It's not like it would be the first time. LOL


Lol!


----------

